# Sticky  Tools/Emergency Kits to take



## rapalapaul

Hey guys going back down to ohio this weekend to ride. I want to make a tool kit up to put in my bag but my quad is at the farm and my tools are at my house. Do u guys know what size sockets I need and any specail tools I should bring. Ordered a primary puller and going to get a spare belt. Hopefully this trip down will be better than the last. If u guys remember my buddy got hurt really bad on his dirt bike


----------



## rapalapaul

Hey guys going back down to ohio this weekend to ride. I want to make a tool kit up to put in my bag but my quad is at the farm and my tools are at my house. Do u guys know what size sockets I need and any specail tools I should bring. Ordered a primary puller and going to get a spare belt. Hopefully this trip down will be better than the last. If u guys remember my buddy got hurt really bad on his dirt bike


----------



## phreebsd

8, 10, 12, 14, 17mm wrenches, sockets.. short extension, long extension 
3/8 and 1/2" ratchets 
hammer 
vice grips 
pliers, regular and channel lock 
needle nose 
tie straps 
flathead and phillips 
flashlight


----------



## rapalapaul

Thanks man I will take some pics of my snorks I still have not redone the shroud yet. I hacked the old one up pretty bad. Iam going to wait to take my time. Iam talking my GF this weekend I put a ride and rest on and moved it back for more room. Iam going to make something to put my bag on the back rack and still keep the ride and rest. She is excited to wear her new pink helmet and mimb pink shirt!!!!


----------



## rapalapaul

Thanks man I will take some pics of my snorks I still have not redone the shroud yet. I hacked the old one up pretty bad. Iam going to wait to take my time. Iam talking my GF this weekend I put a ride and rest on and moved it back for more room. Iam going to make something to put my bag on the back rack and still keep the ride and rest. She is excited to wear her new pink helmet and mimb pink shirt!!!!


----------



## Yesterday

yep. basically all the stuff phreebsd said. make sure you dont forget zip ties and metric sockets and extensions


----------



## Yesterday

yep. basically all the stuff phreebsd said. make sure you dont forget zip ties and metric sockets and extensions


----------



## Yesterday

also dielectric grease and rtv silicone


----------



## byrd

*emergency kit items*

ok people lets see what all us riders carry for field repairs. im curious about the difference in items between brands also.


----------



## Injected

For the bike...Small Craftsman ratchet set, 50 pc, i think it is. Tire plugs. For me...glucose tablets, glucagon emergency injection, plenty of water,snacks...lol


----------



## walker

BEER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

I'm with walker along with a koozie and the iPod


----------



## filthyredneck

Cooler full of cold drinks, walker, meangreen360, and N20torious.....can get just about anything fixed with this setup LMAO!!!
Always carry a spare belt, spare cv boot & grease, oil & filters, and plenty of tools....but this is all in the truck. Just carry dielectric grease, electric tape, fuses, zipties, phillips & straight screwdriver & a pair of pliers on the brute.


----------



## Trackcutter

Tow rope,Tyre plugs,CO2 Cartridges,small set tyre irons,valve core remover,zip ties,tie wire, fuses,100mph tape, selection nuts and bolts,First Aid Kit,waterproof matches,very small plastic container of Diesel(start fire),small tool kit, food bars and water,flares and E perb(location beacon)
When a number of use go we try not to doubleup on what we carry


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Don't carry much on the bike but haver all my tools oil and filters at the truck.


----------



## Roboquad

tow strap. 8mm,10mm,spark plug socket#3 allen for bowls. Captain Private and Coke for coozie.(plastic shot glasses) really....not a beer drinker. this way I can carry less and still get the same effect. within moderation. My beer drinking buddy seems to have a bladder problem. either that or he is marking his territory in Budweiser....


----------



## Eight

A bunch of wrenches, Screw drivers, sockets, zip ties, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## KMKjr

Tow strap and beers.


----------



## walker

forgot smoke's too.. goes with beer like peanut butter and jelly


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

walker said:


> forgot smoke's too.. goes with beer like peanut butter and jelly


 LIKE CHINESE FOOD AND CHOCOLATE PUDDING!!

LIKE COCAINE AND WAFFLES!!:thinking:

-CAL NAUGHTON JR. (TALLEDEGA NIGHTS)


----------



## KMKjr

walker said:


> forgot smoke's too.. goes with beer like peanut butter and jelly


Sorry, trying to promote healthy riding....lol

Cigars for me!!


----------



## walker

KMKjr said:


> Sorry, trying to promote healthy riding....lol
> 
> Cigars for me!!


 
i hear yea i eat right and work out some .. but when i drank i smoke


----------



## HondaGuy

I ride a Honda, no repair kit needed.:rockn:

Lol, I normally just carry some zip ties, at least enough oil to do one change and at least 1 oil filter, drain pan, 17mm socket for drain plug, 8mm socket for oil filter cover, a few pair of pliers and cutters, couple screwdrivers, and enough tubes of Dielectric and RTV to seal up about 20 different bikes lol. Oh yea and definitely a cooler loaded to the top with Miller Lite.:bigok:


----------



## byrd

well i do give it to yall hondas on not breaking but im gona blame it on yall for my belt going out. last nite jus as always i was the hole tester cuz i was riding with 7 hondas. but to top it off i pulled them out 11 times last nite to yeah i think they should b buying me the belt i shredded :bigok:


----------



## byrd

lol 2,5gal on a 800 vtwin doesnt add up to much ride time


----------



## KMKjr

Tank on my Brute is huge and holds too much!! I don't even carry spare fuel!!


----------



## IBBruin

Smokes and beer. It SUCKS being lost or stuck at night without either one.


----------



## monsterbrute750

MonsterRenegade said:


> Well I ride a renegade with a 2-1/2 gallon fuel tank and only enough room on the bike to bungie cord a 2 gallon gas can on the back so thats pretty much it! When its time to use the gas can its time to head to the truck!


Ahhhhh..
Reminds me of the old Banshee days.....gas can on the grab bar, mixing oil strapped to the front bumper. 
For me, cooler of beer and fully charged ipod.....mosquito spray in the dry box.


----------



## filthyredneck

03dsglightning said:


> **** lol that was all my stuff. In that " emergency" box I even put a set of plugs in there.


LMAO!^ Yep I forgot about plugs....9 times out of 10 you can find a set of those up at the truck too. I found out after our Labor Day ride at River Run that I need to carry a few things on the bike. Got an idea in mind for some dry boxes that I want to build, Just gotta get the friggin bike fixed to where I can devote my time to something else besides fixing it :34:


----------



## Big D

ahhh Jason carries the important tool-type stuff. I just bring water, extra jackets & gloves, and of course the she-wee (gotta get used to that thing by winter)


----------



## filthyredneck

03dsglightning said:


> I hear that ... What's still up with ur bike ?


Not too much now. Got it back running and all of the electronic stuff works on it now (speedometer, neutral & reverse indicators, and most important...i can take it in and out of 4wd now!!!) Only issue I'm having is its not wantin to idle (it will for a few seconds and then dies, or sometimes it wont idle at all....thinkin I may have some voltage/short issues coming from the stripped wires on my injector harness). I found some bad spots in my Fuel Injection Harness and ordered another one earlier today. Ordered a couple other lil small odds and ends that may/may not be the problem but wanted to try to replace them while its apart just to see if the problem goes away... and if it doesnt well then at least I'll have spare parts for when I or someone else needs them... they will be added to my emergency kit


----------



## monsterbrute750

Big D said:


> ahhh Jason carries the important tool-type stuff. I just bring water, extra jackets & gloves, and of course the she-wee (gotta get used to that thing by winter)


Shee-Wee ??
Are you referring to TP ?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Lmao!! She-wee lol

lots of these female soldiers have their "she-wees" on missions
at first i was like "wtf is that??"

http://sheweeusa.com/images/SheweeExtreme.jpg


----------



## Big D

It helps keep the wader straps dry


----------



## monsterbrute750

Heck it ain't just for girls.......
I've had to ride home with one sock a couple of times.. LOL !!!


----------



## 08beast

My emergency kit include a tow strap if i break something, gas, and toilet paper lol covers my needs...

now the wife carries tire plugs, air pump and the cooler :rockn:


----------



## Big D

monsterbrute750 said:


> Heck it ain't just for girls.......
> I've had to ride home with one sock a couple of times.. LOL !!!


hahaha


----------



## Rozzy

Never let a sock go but shirt sleeves are nice and soft. lol j


----------



## filthyredneck

^ If the new injector harness and throttle sensor dont take care of it then I'm gonna pull the throttle body and clean it and do a bench test on the injectors while they're easy to get to


----------



## D_Man09750

*What to take riding ... ?*

Searched for a thread of things to take on rides, i.e: spare parts, fluids etc... so if i missed it, somebody wanna point me to it? :thinking:

just some sort of checklist to go by or things i/we might forget. if there isn't one already, how about we start one?


----------



## gpinjason

The one Byrd posted is the one I was trying to find! And I know what u mean about the jeep parts list!! I carry axles and ujoints and steering parts and all kinds o tools with me in the jeep... The atv I just carry a few tools with me an keep parts at the truck.... Spare belt, oil, etc...


----------



## D_Man09750

haha the jeep list was a mile long, and somehow still managed to come up short a few times :nutkick:

i think i kinda have a good idea, but hopefully others can chime in too as far as spare parts to remember to take. so far this is what ive come up with, add as yall see necessary:

oil & filter (x2 changes)
seafoam
zip ties
assortment of tape
RTV & dielectric grease
tire repair kit
strap(s)
misc. fluids
extra air filter
tool set
cv boot & grease


----------



## J2!

These are just a few things I take.. BELT !!!! And a clutch puller to put it on with.. Blowing belts is a common setback.. I always carry an extra wheel too and keep it at the truck.. Saw a guy unload his one day, hit the first mudhole and broke the valve stem off, had been riding about 5 minutes.. Air compressor, jump box, wheel bearings, spark plugs, etc..


----------



## tacoma_2002

Tie Rod ends
Diesel fuel 
Oil changes
tire repair kit
small cig lighter powered air pump
Set of Metric wrenches and sockets
Screwdrivers
Duct Tape
zip ties
Air PSI gauge
Slime

Then ya gotta have your recovery gear...straps, snatch blocks, gloves etc.


----------



## mrkd1

zip ties, duct tape
air pump & patch kit
sweede saw
some small hand tools
tow strap all above is so I can get my friends home that ride other bikes.
I bring also some food & drink and a first aid kit just in case.


----------



## mmelton005

I recently purchased a rear storage bag for the back of my brute and I'm just trying to think of a few things to take alot for minor mishaps on the trail. So far What I can thing of would be

-Recovery gear
-12v air compressor
-small socket set
-tire plug kit
-can of fix-a-flat
-flashlight and extra batteries
-Matches in waterproof container
-Cigarette lighter and two firestarter logs. 
-Fixed blade knife 
-Small first aid kit 

I still have room for a few more things. Anyone offer a suggestion?


----------



## BrutemanAl

what In have in mine is , assortment of wrenches , small socket set , die electric grease , extra spark plugs , spare belt , assortment of different size nuts and bolts , tie straps , tow strap , extra gloves( in a zip lock bag to keep dry) , extra set of goggles , maps ( zip lock bag these also ) , TOILET PAPER ( been a life saver many many times , put it in a zip lock bag) , spare fuel , small 12 v air compressor , tire plug kit , my stock tie rods and ends , rain suit , and I also have a CDI dynatek in my bike , just incase the Dynatek goes to the crapper , I have the stock one in a waterproof case .

I think thats it , seems like allot of stuff , but there is till room for more


----------



## ssever121

8, 10, 12, 14, & 17 mm sockets and wrenches. 1/4" drive ratchet with short and long extension. Electric tape and extra electrical connectors, needle noise pliers, channel locks, 1L of emergency water, flare gun, compass, emergency blankets, magnesium fire starter, flashlight, gloves, tow rope, wd-40, a small first aid kit and plenty of beverages and maybe a sammich or can of raviolis.


----------



## adamwedge

I have a small Milwaukee Impact I carry. Sockets w/ extension and swivel, 10,12,14 wrenches, belt, grease, di electic grease, can of brake cleaner, oil, 2 flashlights, 15" crescent, 18" pry bar, hammer and fuses. AND several beverages. 

Mind you, this is what i carried when I had my foreman. I still need to get a storage box for the brute...


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

Tow strap, cell phone, cooler, pocket knife, bug spray, zip ties and electrical tape.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazybear

Condoms


----------



## adamwedge

^^^ it's a given, unless you're into bareback.


----------



## crazybear

Sorry I'm not into horses


----------



## Coolwizard

Never leave home without a Trunk Monkey!


----------



## wideawakejake

A roll of Charmin Extra Soft with aloe TP, a spark plug , and a roll of Duct tape. :chewbacca::chewbacca:


----------

